# Feliway - does it help anxiety?



## Luna Esme (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, i have just joined up to find out what peoples opinions are on Feliway, and if it works in the majority of cases?

I have 2 siamese cats Ez and Luna, who are 3 years old now, I've had them both for 2 and a half years. 

We also have a dog, who we have had for 6 years, who the cats haven't particularly liked, but haven't really bothered with much, they just tend to ignore one an other. Recently 1 of the cats, Ez, has started being aggressive towards the dog, she hisses and scratches out at her. She also just seems to generally be more anxious and does not like strangers or children and runs from them, she has always been nervous this way but recently it seems worse, she sometimes gets herself very worked up over silly things, and actually hyperventilates and poops on herself! The window men came the other day and she was terrified, running from room to room and panting and shaking with all her fur stood on end. She is very attached to me in particular and wants my company all the time. She also recently started chewing my other cat Luna's ears, they were so badly bitten a few weeks ago she had to have antibiotics to clear up the scabs. Since they healed it hasn't happened again, but I have noticed a scratch on her face (They don't go outside so i am sure that Ez has done this) Luna is incredibly relaxed, laid back and happy with life and very little upsets her. Both the cats are very attached to each other and howl and cry if they are separated. They curl up together to sleep. They rarely fight, but do play fight most days!

Nothing in Ez's life has changed, so I can't really think of anything that may be causing this. We have a busy house with people coming and going, and my sister comes over a lot with her dog and 3 year old daughter, who Ez hisses at and runs from. 

I am wondering what I can do to make her feel more content, and stop her lashing out at the dog, who has now started to become a bit subdued! I try to make the cats their own quiet area upstairs in the house away from the dog (who isn't allowed upstairs) and people coming and going, but where ever i am they want to be and follow me to which ever room I am in.

I am wondering if feliway might be worth a try in helping her to relax a bit? Does anybody have a cat with similar problems who has been helped by this? i just want her to feel safe and relaxed in her own home. Also, are the plug ins the best option, and to make it work effectively how many do you need? do you need one in each room? 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Since getting a feliway one of my daughters cats has come out from its various hiding places and for the first time in 2 years sat on her lap 

The other nervous one has stopped over grooming....

She wouldnt be without it now.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

It's certainly worth a try

Mia is very (very!) aggressive at times - her's is fear / stress related (she is literally terrified of other cats & I had new ones move in next door ) and also possessive over me (and hates Archie being in the house)

I've also been trying Zyklene which I was astounded at

A couple of people also suggested RC Calm dry food

I've now stopped the Zyklene and she is just on the RC Calm and is, fingers crossed, so far fine!

I do have a feliway in there with her but it's not on all the time


----------



## Luna Esme (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok, thank you for your replies, i think i'm going to get some, it can't do any harm. How many plug ins do I need, 1 for every room, or a few through out the house in rooms they spend most time in?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I swear by Zylkene, its worth a try as it very inexpensive, about £3.50 for 10 capsules on the internet ,think I got mine at zooplus, or petsupermarket, but most pet places on the internet sell them, your vet will too 
I once tried feliway but didn't think much of it, but what works for one might not work for another, 
I hope your cat settles down ,I wonder what has triggered this behaviour, poor cat, do you think your sisters dog has anything to do with it, if shes a nervous cat anyway, maybe one dog too many


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd start with the room/s they spend time in and prob the one/s where she gets really stressed 

When the other dog comes does she actually go beside them or is it the dog going into the room where she is?

If the,later, I'd keep the dog away/ shut it in one room (it is your house!)

ETA the child's not terrorising her is she?

Place let us know how it goes

I'd def get some zyklene too. Though as that should reduce her stress within 48 hours


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Luna Esme said:


> Hello everyone, i have just joined up to find out what peoples opinions are on Feliway, and if it works in the majority of cases?
> 
> I have 2 siamese cats Ez and Luna, who are 3 years old now, I've had them both for 2 and a half years.
> 
> ...


It really does sound like you've had an incident to change her behaviour and make her so exceptionally skittish.  I hope you can try to get to the root of the problem.


----------



## Luna Esme (Nov 10, 2013)

hello,

Nothing has changed at all, her behaviour has always been this way, it just seems to slowly be getting worse. I have ordered some feliway so fingers crossed! I am a bit worried about tablets as they both have quite bad food allergies so i don't want to give them anything that will upset their tummies, do people know if these tablets are safe for digestive problems?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Luna Esme said:


> hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

All I can say is that Mia had horrendous tummy troubles when she was little (thankfully she seemed to grow out of them) and she has been absolutely with with both the Zyklene & RC Calm dry

I would say try one for a bit and then the other (separately so you can see if either upsets her)

If you'd like a small bit of the RC calm to try, I'll happily send you a little - the smallest bags are 2kg which is quite a lot if she can't have it, not to mention the waste of money 

Drop me a PM if that would help


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh - how many posts do you need before you can pm?


----------

